# A TUTTI I NATI NEGLI ANNI '80....e non...



## Old Cuoricino1984 (2 Luglio 2008)

*









 Sei nato negli anni '80 se..
**..se ricordi tutti e cinque i nomi delle Spice Girls (costumi orrendi compresi), 
**Non E' La Rai con Ambra, i Festivalbar con la Marcuzzi e Fiorello, 
**se giocavi al Super Nintendo, 
se eri un'appassionata di Beverly Hills 90210, 
se ascoltavi la musica alla radio, al massimo col mangianastri, 
se compravi il Calippo Fizz alla Coca Cola e il Luke, 
se collezionavi Ciucciotti colorati e di plastica, 
se i Power Rangers erano il telefilm più bello del mondo e subito dopo venivano Otto Sotto Un Tetto e Willy Il Principe Di Belair, 
se giocavi con l'hula hoop, 
se i pattini avevano ancora quattro ruote NON in fila, 
se guardavi I Miei Mini Pony, Alvin Superstar e Le Tartarughe Ninja, 
se Barbie era ancora sposata con Ken, 
se non esisteva mercoledì senza una copia del Topolino (o Minnie&Co o il Giornalino di Barbie), 
**se giocavi a Twister (ed eri ingenuo abbastanza da non pensare a strane mosse), 
se compravi Cioè e andavi orgogliosamente in giro con tutte le cinfrusaglie che vi erano allegate, 
se hai visto Titanic almeno tre volte, di cui due al cinema e in fila, 
se usavi gli orecchini stick di gomma, 
se amavi Blossom e Bayside School, 
se ricordi chi sono i Five e il loro trashissimo video con la sagoma di cartone, 
se ricordi che non esistevano Internet e gli SMS e ci si chiamava ancora a casa per mettersi d'accordo per le uscite, 
se mangiavi la Girella per merenda, 
se collezionavi i Paciocchini, 
se gli insegnanti ti facevano leggere I Ragazzi Della Via Pàl, Piccole Donne e L'Isola Del Tesoro, 
se adoravi il gusto di gelato al puffo, **se hai rivisto mille volte la Sirenetta, La Bella e La Bestia e Aladdin, 
**se non ti perdevi la solita replica natalizia di 'Mamma Ho Perso L'Aereo', 
se giocavi coi Lego e Crystal Ball ('con Crystal Ball ci puoi giocare...'), 
se ti stai ancora chiedendo come facesse Puffetta a soddisfare le voglie di tutti i puffi, 
se ti ricordi le Buone Domeniche con Columbro e la Cuccarini, 
se collezionavi schede telefoniche ... 
**allora leggi qui!
** 
Lo scopo di questo testo é quello di rendere giustizia ad una generazione, quella di noi nati negli anni '80 (anno più, anno meno) e cresciuti negli anni '90, quelli che vedono la casa acquistata allora dai nostri genitori valere oggi 20 o 30 volte tanto e quelli che pagheranno la propria fino ai 50 anni. 
**[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Noi non abbiamo fatto la Guerra, né abbiamo visto lo sbarco sulla luna, non abbiamo vissuto gli anni di piombo, né abbiamo votato il referendum per l'aborto e la nostra memoria storica comincia coi Mondiali di Italia '90, con la mascotte Ciao. 
Per non aver vissuto direttamente il '68 ci dicono che non abbiamo ideali, mentre ne sappiamo di politica più di quanto credono e più di quanto sapranno mai i nostri fratelli minori e discendenti. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Babbo Natale non sempre ci portava ciò che chiedevamo, però, ci sentivamo dire, e lo sentiamo ancora, che abbiamo avuto tutto, nonostante quelli che sono venuti dopo di noi sì che hanno avuto tutto, e nessun o glielo dice. 

Siamo l'ultima generazione che ha imparato a giocare con le biglie, a saltare la corda, a giocare a nascondino, a un-due-tre-stella, e allo stesso tempo i primi ad aver giocato coi videogiochi, ad essere andati ai parchi di divertimento o aver visto i cartoni animati a colori. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo indossato pantaloni a campana, a sigaretta, a zampa di elefante e con la cucitura storta; la nostra prima tuta è stata blu con bande bianche sulle maniche e le nostre prime scarpe da ginnastica di marca le abbiamo avute dopo i 10 anni. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Andavamo a scuola quando il 1 novembre era il giorno dei Santi e non Halloween, quando ancora si veniva bocciati, siamo stai gli ultimi a fare la Maturità e i pionieri del 3+2...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo stati etichettati come Generazione X e abbiamo dovuto sorbirci Sentieri e i Visitors, Twin Peaks e Beverly Hills (ti piacquero allora, vai a rivederli adesso, vedrai che delusione!). 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo pianto per Candy-Candy, ci siamo innamorate dei fratelli di Georgie, abbiamo riso con Spank, ballato con Heather Parisi, cantato con Cristina D'Avena e imparato la mitologia greca con Pollon. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo i primi ad essere entrati nel mondo del lavoro come Co.Co.Co. e quelli per cui non costa niente licenziarci. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Ci ricordano sempre fatti accaduti prima che nascessimo, come se non avessimo vissuto nessun avvenimento storico. Abbiamo però imparato che cos'è il terrorismo, abbiamo visto cadere il muro di Berlino, i reportage dalla Guerra Del Golfo e dalla Iugoslavia, Clinton avere relazioni improprie con la segretaria nella Stanza Ovale e siamo state le più giovani vittime di Cernobyl.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo imparato a programmare un videoregistratore prima di chiunque altro, abbiamo giocato a Pac-Man e ai videogiochi nei bar.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione di Bim Bum Bam, di Clementina-e-il-Piccolo-Mugnaio-Bianco e del Drive-in. Siamo la generazione che andò al cinema a vedere i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill; quelli cresciuti ascoltando gli Europe e Nik Kamen, e gli ultimi a usare dei gettoni del telefono. 
Ci siamo emozionati con Superman, ET o Alla Ricerca dell'Arca Perduta. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Bevevamo il Billy e mangiavamo le Big Bubble, ma neanche le Hubba Bubba erano male, per non parlare dei Chicchirichì! 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione delle sorprese del Mulino Bianco, di Magnum P.I., di Holly e Benji, di MacGyver, dell'Incredibile Hulk, di He-Man, di Lamù, di Creamy, di Kiss Me Licia, dei Barbapapà, dei Cavalieri Dello Zodiaco, di Tigerman, di Sailor Moon, di Mila e Shiro (e ci chiediamo ancora se alla fine vanno insieme...) ...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*I maschi giocavano con le Micro-Machine, Big Jim e le femmine con la casa di Barbie di cartone ma con l'ascensore. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*L'ultima generazione a vedere il proprio padre caricare il portapacchi della macchina all'inverosimile per andare in vacanza 15 giorni....

Guardandoci indietro è difficile credere che siamo ancora vivi: 
viaggiavamo in macchina senza cinture, senza seggiolini speciali e senza air-bag; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*facevamo viaggi di 10-12 ore e non soffrivamo di sindrome da classe turista; 
non avevamo porte con protezioni, armadi o flaconi di medicinali con chiusure a prova di bambino; 
andavamo in bicicletta senza casco né protezioni per le ginocchia o i gomiti;
le altalene erano di ferro con gli spigoli vivi e il gioco delle penitenze era bestiale; 
non c'erano i cellulari; 
andavamo a scuola carichi di libri e quaderni, tutti infilati in una cartella che raramente aveva gli spallacci imbottiti, e tanto meno le rotelle! 
magiavamo dolci e bevevamo bibite, ma non eravamo obesi, al limite uno era grasso e fine; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*ci attaccavamo alla stessa bottiglia per bere e nessuno si è mai infettato;
ci trasmettevamo solo i pidocchi a scuola, cosa che le nostre madri sistemavamo lavandoci la testa con l'aceto; 
non avevamo Playstation, 99 canali televisivi, dolby-surround, computer e Internet, però ce la spassavamo tirandoci gavettoni e rotolandoci per terra tirando su di tutto; bevevamo l'acqua direttamente dalle fontane dei parchi, acqua non imbottigliata, che bevono anche i cani! *
 
[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Abbiamo avuto libertà, fallimenti, successi e responsabilità e abbiamo imparato a crescere con tutto ciò. *[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Andavo già all'Università


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Mi sembra che ci sia qualche anacronismo (I nati negli anni '80 hanno visto I Visitors??? o Drive in???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )

Comunque non va bene per i miei figli (85 e 88) ...sono stata più censurante


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia qualche anacronismo (I nati negli anni '80 hanno visto I Visitors??? o Drive in????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Visitors lo guardavo mentre aspettavo il secondogenito... in effetti un po' strano lo è...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia qualche anacronismo (*I nati negli anni '80 hanno visto I Visitors??? o Drive in*????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Certo che li abbiamo visti!!!!Guarda il mio anno di nascita....


----------



## Old Cuoricino1984 (2 Luglio 2008)

Mi è arrivata questa mail da amiche coetanee,  edevo dire che mentre leggevo avevo gli occhi lucidi...ma capisco che, chi appunto non è degli anni 80, abbia vissuto in maniera diversa quegli anni, che per me rimarranno sempre i più belli...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

Cuoricino1984 ha detto:


> Mi è arrivata questa mail da amiche coetanee, edevo dire che mentre leggevo avevo gli occhi lucidi...ma capisco che, chi appunto non è degli anni 80, abbia vissuto in maniera diversa quegli anni, che per me rimarranno sempre i più belli...


oh madonnina...ho chiuso il post per sbaglio.
scusatemi


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

*A tutti i nati negli anni '80...e non...*









*Sei nato negli anni '80 se..
**..se ricordi tutti e cinque i nomi delle Spice Girls (costumi orrendi compresi), 
**Non E' La Rai con Ambra, i Festivalbar con la Marcuzzi e Fiorello, 
**se giocavi al Super Nintendo, 
se eri un'appassionata di Beverly Hills 90210, 
se ascoltavi la musica alla radio, al massimo col mangianastri, 
se compravi il Calippo Fizz alla Coca Cola e il Luke, 
se collezionavi Ciucciotti colorati e di plastica, 
se i Power Rangers erano il telefilm più bello del mondo e subito dopo venivano Otto Sotto Un Tetto e Willy Il Principe Di Belair, 
se giocavi con l'hula hoop, 
se i pattini avevano ancora quattro ruote NON in fila, 
se guardavi I Miei Mini Pony, Alvin Superstar e Le Tartarughe Ninja, 
se Barbie era ancora sposata con Ken, 
se non esisteva mercoledì senza una copia del Topolino (o Minnie&Co o il Giornalino di Barbie), 
**se giocavi a Twister (ed eri ingenuo abbastanza da non pensare a strane mosse), 
se compravi Cioè e andavi orgogliosamente in giro con tutte le cinfrusaglie che vi erano allegate, 
se hai visto Titanic almeno tre volte, di cui due al cinema e in fila, 
se usavi gli orecchini stick di gomma, 
se amavi Blossom e Bayside School, 
se ricordi chi sono i Five e il loro trashissimo video con la sagoma di cartone, 
se ricordi che non esistevano Internet e gli SMS e ci si chiamava ancora a casa per mettersi d'accordo per le uscite, 
se mangiavi la Girella per merenda, 
se collezionavi i Paciocchini, 
se gli insegnanti ti facevano leggere I Ragazzi Della Via Pàl, Piccole Donne e L'Isola Del Tesoro, 
se adoravi il gusto di gelato al puffo, **se hai rivisto mille volte la Sirenetta, La Bella e La Bestia e Aladdin, 
**se non ti perdevi la solita replica natalizia di 'Mamma Ho Perso L'Aereo', 
se giocavi coi Lego e Crystal Ball ('con Crystal Ball ci puoi giocare...'), 
se ti stai ancora chiedendo come facesse Puffetta a soddisfare le voglie di tutti i puffi, 
se ti ricordi le Buone Domeniche con Columbro e la Cuccarini, 
**se collezionavi schede telefoniche ... 
**allora leggi qui!
*
*Lo scopo di questo testo é quello di rendere giustizia ad una generazione, quella di noi nati negli anni '80 (anno più, anno meno) e cresciuti negli anni '90, quelli che vedono la casa acquistata allora dai nostri genitori valere oggi 20 o 30 volte tanto e quelli che pagheranno la propria fino ai 50 anni. 
**[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Noi non abbiamo fatto la Guerra, né abbiamo visto lo sbarco sulla luna, non abbiamo vissuto gli anni di piombo, né abbiamo votato il referendum per l'aborto e la nostra memoria storica comincia coi Mondiali di Italia '90, con la mascotte Ciao. 
Per non aver vissuto direttamente il '68 ci dicono che non abbiamo ideali, mentre ne sappiamo di politica più di quanto credono e più di quanto sapranno mai i nostri fratelli minori e discendenti. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Babbo Natale non sempre ci portava ciò che chiedevamo, però, ci sentivamo dire, e lo sentiamo ancora, che abbiamo avuto tutto, nonostante quelli che sono venuti dopo di noi sì che hanno avuto tutto, e nessun o glielo dice. 

Siamo l'ultima generazione che ha imparato a giocare con le biglie, a saltare la corda, a giocare a nascondino, a un-due-tre-stella, e allo stesso tempo i primi ad aver giocato coi videogiochi, ad essere andati ai parchi di divertimento o aver visto i cartoni animati a colori. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo indossato pantaloni a campana, a sigaretta, a zampa di elefante e con la cucitura storta; la nostra prima tuta è stata blu con bande bianche sulle maniche e le nostre prime scarpe da ginnastica di marca le abbiamo avute dopo i 10 anni. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Andavamo a scuola quando il 1 novembre era il giorno dei Santi e non Halloween, quando ancora si veniva bocciati, siamo stai gli ultimi a fare la Maturità e i pionieri del 3+2...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo stati etichettati come Generazione X e abbiamo dovuto sorbirci Sentieri e i Visitors, Twin Peaks e Beverly Hills (ti piacquero allora, vai a rivederli adesso, vedrai che delusione!). 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo pianto per Candy-Candy, ci siamo innamorate dei fratelli di Georgie, abbiamo riso con Spank, ballato con Heather Parisi, cantato con Cristina D'Avena e imparato la mitologia greca con Pollon. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo i primi ad essere entrati nel mondo del lavoro come Co.Co.Co. e quelli per cui non costa niente licenziarci. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Ci ricordano sempre fatti accaduti prima che nascessimo, come se non avessimo vissuto nessun avvenimento storico. Abbiamo però imparato che cos'è il terrorismo, abbiamo visto cadere il muro di Berlino, i reportage dalla Guerra Del Golfo e dalla Iugoslavia, Clinton avere relazioni improprie con la segretaria nella Stanza Ovale e siamo state le più giovani vittime di Cernobyl.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo imparato a programmare un videoregistratore prima di chiunque altro, abbiamo giocato a Pac-Man e ai videogiochi nei bar.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione di Bim Bum Bam, di Clementina-e-il-Piccolo-Mugnaio-Bianco e del Drive-in. Siamo la generazione che andò al cinema a vedere i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill; quelli cresciuti ascoltando gli Europe e Nik Kamen, e gli ultimi a usare dei gettoni del telefono. 
Ci siamo emozionati con Superman, ET o Alla Ricerca dell'Arca Perduta. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Bevevamo il Billy e mangiavamo le Big Bubble, ma neanche le Hubba Bubba erano male, per non parlare dei Chicchirichì! 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione delle sorprese del Mulino Bianco, di Magnum P.I., di Holly e Benji, di MacGyver, dell'Incredibile Hulk, di He-Man, di Lamù, di Creamy, di Kiss Me Licia, dei Barbapapà, dei Cavalieri Dello Zodiaco, di Tigerman, di Sailor Moon, di Mila e Shiro (e ci chiediamo ancora se alla fine vanno insieme...) ...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*I maschi giocavano con le Micro-Machine, Big Jim e le femmine con la casa di Barbie di cartone ma con l'ascensore. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*L'ultima generazione a vedere il proprio padre caricare il portapacchi della macchina all'inverosimile per andare in vacanza 15 giorni....

Guardandoci indietro è difficile credere che siamo ancora vivi: 
viaggiavamo in macchina senza cinture, senza seggiolini speciali e senza air-bag; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*facevamo viaggi di 10-12 ore e non soffrivamo di sindrome da classe turista; 
non avevamo porte con protezioni, armadi o flaconi di medicinali con chiusure a prova di bambino; 
andavamo in bicicletta senza casco né protezioni per le ginocchia o i gomiti;
le altalene erano di ferro con gli spigoli vivi e il gioco delle penitenze era bestiale; 
non c'erano i cellulari; 
andavamo a scuola carichi di libri e quaderni, tutti infilati in una cartella che raramente aveva gli spallacci imbottiti, e tanto meno le rotelle! 
magiavamo dolci e bevevamo bibite, ma non eravamo obesi, al limite uno era grasso e fine; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*ci attaccavamo alla stessa bottiglia per bere e nessuno si è mai infettato;
ci trasmettevamo solo i pidocchi a scuola, cosa che le nostre madri sistemavamo lavandoci la testa con l'aceto; 
non avevamo Playstation, 99 canali televisivi, dolby-surround, computer e Internet, però ce la spassavamo tirandoci gavettoni e rotolandoci per terra tirando su di tutto; bevevamo l'acqua direttamente dalle fontane dei parchi, acqua non imbottigliata, che bevono anche i cani! *

[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Abbiamo avuto libertà, fallimenti, successi e responsabilità e abbiamo imparato a crescere con tutto ciò. *[/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Visto che è stata chiusa x sbaglio l'ho rilanciata io. D'altronde sono i miei anni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Cuoricino1984 (2 Luglio 2008)

*LO RIAPRO SE SI PUò....ANNI '80....*

*Sei nato negli anni '80 se..
**..se ricordi tutti e cinque i nomi delle Spice Girls (costumi orrendi compresi), 
**Non E' La Rai con Ambra, i Festivalbar con la Marcuzzi e Fiorello, 
**se giocavi al Super Nintendo, 
se eri un'appassionata di Beverly Hills 90210, 
se ascoltavi la musica alla radio, al massimo col mangianastri, 
se compravi il Calippo Fizz alla Coca Cola e il Luke, 
se collezionavi Ciucciotti colorati e di plastica, 
se i Power Rangers erano il telefilm più bello del mondo e subito dopo venivano Otto Sotto Un Tetto e Willy Il Principe Di Belair, 
se giocavi con l'hula hoop, 
se i pattini avevano ancora quattro ruote NON in fila, 
se guardavi I Miei Mini Pony, Alvin Superstar e Le Tartarughe Ninja, 
se Barbie era ancora sposata con Ken, 
se non esisteva mercoledì senza una copia del Topolino (o Minnie&Co o il Giornalino di Barbie), 
**se giocavi a Twister (ed eri ingenuo abbastanza da non pensare a strane mosse), 
se compravi Cioè e andavi orgogliosamente in giro con tutte le cinfrusaglie che vi erano allegate, 
se hai visto Titanic almeno tre volte, di cui due al cinema e in fila, 
se usavi gli orecchini stick di gomma, 
se amavi Blossom e Bayside School, 
se ricordi chi sono i Five e il loro trashissimo video con la sagoma di cartone, 
se ricordi che non esistevano Internet e gli SMS e ci si chiamava ancora a casa per mettersi d'accordo per le uscite, 
se mangiavi la Girella per merenda, 
se collezionavi i Paciocchini, 
se gli insegnanti ti facevano leggere I Ragazzi Della Via Pàl, Piccole Donne e L'Isola Del Tesoro, 
se adoravi il gusto di gelato al puffo, **se hai rivisto mille volte la Sirenetta, La Bella e La Bestia e Aladdin, 
**se non ti perdevi la solita replica natalizia di 'Mamma Ho Perso L'Aereo', 
se giocavi coi Lego e Crystal Ball ('con Crystal Ball ci puoi giocare...'), 
se ti stai ancora chiedendo come facesse Puffetta a soddisfare le voglie di tutti i puffi, 
se ti ricordi le Buone Domeniche con Columbro e la Cuccarini, 
**se collezionavi schede telefoniche ... 
**allora leggi qui!
*
*Lo scopo di questo testo é quello di rendere giustizia ad una generazione, quella di noi nati negli anni '80 (anno più, anno meno) e cresciuti negli anni '90, quelli che vedono la casa acquistata allora dai nostri genitori valere oggi 20 o 30 volte tanto e quelli che pagheranno la propria fino ai 50 anni. 
**[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]Noi non abbiamo fatto la Guerra, né abbiamo visto lo sbarco sulla luna, non abbiamo vissuto gli anni di piombo, né abbiamo votato il referendum per l'aborto e la nostra memoria storica comincia coi Mondiali di Italia '90, con la mascotte Ciao. 
Per non aver vissuto direttamente il '68 ci dicono che non abbiamo ideali, mentre ne sappiamo di politica più di quanto credono e più di quanto sapranno mai i nostri fratelli minori e discendenti. [/FONT]
*[FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Babbo Natale non sempre ci portava ciò che chiedevamo, però, ci sentivamo dire, e lo sentiamo ancora, che abbiamo avuto tutto, nonostante quelli che sono venuti dopo di noi sì che hanno avuto tutto, e nessun o glielo dice. 

Siamo l'ultima generazione che ha imparato a giocare con le biglie, a saltare la corda, a giocare a nascondino, a un-due-tre-stella, e allo stesso tempo i primi ad aver giocato coi videogiochi, ad essere andati ai parchi di divertimento o aver visto i cartoni animati a colori. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo indossato pantaloni a campana, a sigaretta, a zampa di elefante e con la cucitura storta; la nostra prima tuta è stata blu con bande bianche sulle maniche e le nostre prime scarpe da ginnastica di marca le abbiamo avute dopo i 10 anni. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Andavamo a scuola quando il 1 novembre era il giorno dei Santi e non Halloween, quando ancora si veniva bocciati, siamo stai gli ultimi a fare la Maturità e i pionieri del 3+2...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo stati etichettati come Generazione X e abbiamo dovuto sorbirci Sentieri e i Visitors, Twin Peaks e Beverly Hills (ti piacquero allora, vai a rivederli adesso, vedrai che delusione!). 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo pianto per Candy-Candy, ci siamo innamorate dei fratelli di Georgie, abbiamo riso con Spank, ballato con Heather Parisi, cantato con Cristina D'Avena e imparato la mitologia greca con Pollon. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo i primi ad essere entrati nel mondo del lavoro come Co.Co.Co. e quelli per cui non costa niente licenziarci. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Ci ricordano sempre fatti accaduti prima che nascessimo, come se non avessimo vissuto nessun avvenimento storico. Abbiamo però imparato che cos'è il terrorismo, abbiamo visto cadere il muro di Berlino, i reportage dalla Guerra Del Golfo e dalla Iugoslavia, Clinton avere relazioni improprie con la segretaria nella Stanza Ovale e siamo state le più giovani vittime di Cernobyl.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Abbiamo imparato a programmare un videoregistratore prima di chiunque altro, abbiamo giocato a Pac-Man e ai videogiochi nei bar.

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione di Bim Bum Bam, di Clementina-e-il-Piccolo-Mugnaio-Bianco e del Drive-in. Siamo la generazione che andò al cinema a vedere i film di Bud Spencer e Terence Hill; quelli cresciuti ascoltando gli Europe e Nik Kamen, e gli ultimi a usare dei gettoni del telefono. 
Ci siamo emozionati con Superman, ET o Alla Ricerca dell'Arca Perduta. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Bevevamo il Billy e mangiavamo le Big Bubble, ma neanche le Hubba Bubba erano male, per non parlare dei Chicchirichì! 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*Siamo la generazione delle sorprese del Mulino Bianco, di Magnum P.I., di Holly e Benji, di MacGyver, dell'Incredibile Hulk, di He-Man, di Lamù, di Creamy, di Kiss Me Licia, dei Barbapapà, dei Cavalieri Dello Zodiaco, di Tigerman, di Sailor Moon, di Mila e Shiro (e ci chiediamo ancora se alla fine vanno insieme...) ...

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*I maschi giocavano con le Micro-Machine, Big Jim e le femmine con la casa di Barbie di cartone ma con l'ascensore. 

*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*L'ultima generazione a vedere il proprio padre caricare il portapacchi della macchina all'inverosimile per andare in vacanza 15 giorni....

Guardandoci indietro è difficile credere che siamo ancora vivi: 
viaggiavamo in macchina senza cinture, senza seggiolini speciali e senza air-bag; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*facevamo viaggi di 10-12 ore e non soffrivamo di sindrome da classe turista; 
non avevamo porte con protezioni, armadi o flaconi di medicinali con chiusure a prova di bambino; 
andavamo in bicicletta senza casco né protezioni per le ginocchia o i gomiti;
le altalene erano di ferro con gli spigoli vivi e il gioco delle penitenze era bestiale; 
non c'erano i cellulari; 
andavamo a scuola carichi di libri e quaderni, tutti infilati in una cartella che raramente aveva gli spallacci imbottiti, e tanto meno le rotelle! 
magiavamo dolci e bevevamo bibite, ma non eravamo obesi, al limite uno era grasso e fine; 
*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, Times, Serif][FONT=Lucida Handwriting, Cursive]*ci attaccavamo alla stessa bottiglia per bere e nessuno si è mai infettato;
ci trasmettevamo solo i pidocchi a scuola, cosa che le nostre madri sistemavamo lavandoci la testa con l'aceto; 
non avevamo Playstation, 99 canali televisivi, dolby-surround, computer e Internet, però ce la spassavamo tirandoci gavettoni e rotolandoci per terra tirando su di tutto; bevevamo l'acqua direttamente dalle fontane dei parchi, acqua non imbottigliata, che bevono anche i cani! *

[/FONT][FONT=Geneva, Arial, Sans-serif]*Abbiamo avuto libertà, fallimenti, successi e responsabilità e abbiamo imparato a crescere con tutto ciò. *[/FONT]

[/FONT]


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> *Sei nato negli anni '80 se..
> **..se ricordi tutti e cinque i nomi delle Spice Girls (costumi orrendi compresi),
> **Non E' La Rai con Ambra, i Festivalbar con la Marcuzzi e Fiorello,
> **se giocavi al Super Nintendo,
> ...



Mah... tutte cose vissute da chi è nato prima degli anni 80. Uno dato nell'85 che vuoi che si ricordi? Gli anni 80 sono stati un mito per chi li ha vissuti, non per chi ci è nato.


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

scusami ancora, ho schiacciato il tasto sbagliato
auguri


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mah... tutte cose vissute da chi è nato prima degli anni 80. Uno dato nell'85 che vuoi che si ricordi? Gli anni 80 sono stati un mito per chi li ha vissuti, non per chi ci è nato.


 
Non è vero, io negli anni 80 ho trascorso la mia infanzia, bellissima se confrontata con quella odierna.


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> scusami ancora, ho schiacciato il tasto sbagliato
> auguri




Non è che qualche volta ci fai saltare tutti in aria eh???!!!!


----------



## Old Cuoricino1984 (2 Luglio 2008)

Brava soleluna...anni bellissimi...


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Ora ce ne sono 2! Dato che mi piaceva mi sono permessa di copia incollare e riaprire. Spero non ti secchi


----------



## Old Cuoricino1984 (2 Luglio 2008)

figurati...bacio!!


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Visto che è stata chiusa x sbaglio l'ho rilanciata io. D'altronde sono i miei anni!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Si diceva dei Visitors e di Drive in.
Io sono del 1974 (quindi anni '70) e i Visitors me li ricordo benissimo, però la serie è stata trasmessa in italia fra l'84 e l'86...drive in più o meno anche.
In quegli anni avevo circa 10 anni.
Forse uno nato negli anni '80 avrà visto le repliche dei Visitors e non la prima versione...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Non è vero, io negli anni 80 ho trascorso la mia infanzia, bellissima se confrontata con quella odierna.



leggo molto miscuglio tra anni 80 - 90. Beverly hills 90210, ad esempio, è degli anni 90. Idem il titanic e tante altre cose elencate. Ma vorrei capire, uno nato ad esempio negli anni 80, come cavolo fa a ricordarsi il drive-in che è stato trasmesso a partire dall'83. Giusto chi è nato a inizi anni 80, può ricordarsi le ultime stagioni.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Cuoricino1984 ha detto:


> Brava soleluna...anni bellissimi...


 
Se guardo i ragazzini di oggi, non tutti x fortuna,  mi sento una vecchietta. I genitori sono completamente cambiati, sembra che niente e nessuno debba osare opporsi ai loro bambini. Cavoli, io mi ricordo che la mia maestra ogni tanto mi dava una sberla e a mia mamma mai sarebbe venuto in mente di denunciarla, non ho certo subito traumi x questo. Giocavamo, correvamo, guardavamo cartoni belli, eravamo spesso all'aperto ma zero malattie...venivamo sgridati senza restare traumatizzati a vita....forse eravamo alieni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si diceva dei Visitors e di Drive in.
> Io sono del 1974 (quindi anni '70) e i Visitors me li ricordo benissimo, però la serie è stata trasmessa in italia fra l'84 e l'86...drive in più o meno anche.
> In quegli anni avevo circa 10 anni.
> Forse uno nato negli anni '80 avrà visto le repliche dei Visitors e non la prima versione...



esatto.
pare la rivolta di quelli nati negli anni 80 che sono gelosi di non averli vissuti


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Nessuno si ricorda George e Mildred???


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> leggo molto miscuglio tra anni 80 - 90. Beverly hills 90210, ad esempio, è degli anni 90. Idem il titanic e tante altre cose elencate. Ma vorrei capire, uno nato ad esempio negli anni 80, come cavolo fa a ricordarsi il drive-in che è stato trasmesso a partire dall'83. Giusto chi è nato a inizi anni 80, può ricordarsi le ultime stagioni.


 
Hai ragione, si mescolano alcune cose.Ma io mi ricordo perfettamente il tenerone, gaspare e zuzzurro, athina cenci, le ragazze mezze nude con gilè blu scintillante...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nessuno si ricorda George e Mildred???


fantastici!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Se guardo i ragazzini di oggi, non tutti x fortuna,  mi sento una vecchietta. I genitori sono completamente cambiati, sembra che niente e nessuno debba osare opporsi ai loro bambini. Cavoli, io mi ricordo che la mia maestra ogni tanto mi dava una sberla e a mia mamma mai sarebbe venuto in mente di denunciarla, non ho certo subito traumi x questo. Giocavamo, correvamo, guardavamo cartoni belli, eravamo spesso all'aperto ma zero malattie...venivamo sgridati senza restare traumatizzati a vita....forse eravamo alieni



Mah... un giorno mio fratello tornò a casa dalla scuola materna con le 5 dita della maestra piantate in faccia e il giorno dopo mia madre gliele ha quasi rese.


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mah... un giorno mio fratello tornò a casa dalla scuola materna con le 5 dita della maestra piantate in faccia e il giorno dopo mia madre gliele ha quasi rese.


alla maestra?


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mah... un giorno mio fratello tornò a casa dalla scuola materna con le 5 dita della maestra piantate in faccia e il giorno dopo mia madre gliele ha quasi rese.


 
Quelle poche volte che la mia maestra mi ha dato una sberla (che mi ha ferita solo nell'orgoglio, non certo nel fisico) mia mamma ha sempre capito il perchè....era lei stessa a spiegarle...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

ora dovrebbe andare
scusatemi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> alla maestra?


sì, alla maestra. Erano gli anni '70, mia madre aveva 20 anni, pochi ma abbastanza per non tollerare che una maestra prendesse a schiaffi il figlio di 4.


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> fantastici!!!



Dicevo... che ho tutti gli episodi in DVD di George & Mildred, me li sto gustando un po' alla volta, sono spassosissimi!!!!


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nessuno si ricorda George e Mildred???


Si, me li ricordo.
Il mio telefilm preferito però era "tre cuori in affitto"


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Dicevo... che ho tutti gli episodi in DVD di George & Mildred, me li sto gustando un po' alla volta, sono spassosissimi!!!!


 
che voglia di passare un pomeriggio a guardare cagate alla tele


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Si, me li ricordo.
> Il mio telefilm preferito però era "tre cuori in affitto"


bellissimo. amavo jack tripper. pace all'anima sua


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> che voglia di passare un pomeriggio a guardare cagate alla tele


Su sky ogni tanto ridanno le serie vecchie, però sempre al pomeriggio...


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissimo. amavo jack tripper. pace all'anima sua


Anche io l'amavo...innamorata cotta


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissimo. amavo jack tripper. pace all'anima sua


 
Anche Magnum P.I. non era male...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Su sky ogni tanto ridanno le serie vecchie, però sempre al pomeriggio...



tre cuori in affitto lo davano (non so se ancora lo facciano) anche su reti mediaset, se non ricordo male. comunque ad orari improponibili, tipo alle 3 - 4 di notte


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Comunque credo sia indubbio che la società sia molto cambiata. Generazioni abbastanza vicine sembrano totalmente distanti ed estranee. Secondo me l'infanzia è stata migliore negli anni 70/80 (così sono tutti contenti) piuttosto che oggi


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

io negli anni 80 ero appena nata


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io negli anni 80 ero appena nata


Come no! Nata da almeno 20 anni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche Magnum P.I. non era male...



Mi piaceva. A rivederlo oggi lo trovo insopportabile. E di supercar con Hasselhoff pischello, non vogliamo dire nulla?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io negli anni 80 ero appena nata


mò và a cagher


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mi piaceva. A rivederlo oggi lo trovo insopportabile. E di supercar con Hasselhoff pischello, non vogliamo dire nulla?


Supercar in reltà non mi piaceva molto...mi era un pò antipatico l'attore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come no! Nata da *almeno* 20 anni


esagerata... Carla mica ha 90 anni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Comunque credo sia indubbio che la società sia molto cambiata. Generazioni abbastanza vicine sembrano totalmente distanti ed estranee. Secondo me l'infanzia è stata migliore negli anni 70/80 (così sono tutti contenti) piuttosto che oggi


Quello che è davvero cambiato è l'atteggiamente dei genitori che è stato un crescendo di falsa iperprotezione.
Già l'iperprotezione "antica" che metteva una sciarpa in più era negativa, ma l'attuale è una iperdifesa del figlio che corrisponde a una totale deresponsabilizzazione sia del bambino sia della famiglia.

Esemplifico: vengono giustificati in forma scritta per non aver fatto i compiti ..ma non li hanno fatti perché i genitori non avevano voglia di sacrificare un minuto dei loro interessi per dare tempo e spazio al bambino per farli.
Non hanno tempo per giocare con loro, ma lo hanno per portarseli dietro a ballare o ai concerti.

Ovvio non tutti ...ma sono cose esemplificative di una tendenza-


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Supercar in reltà non mi piaceva molto...mi era un pò antipatico l'attore...



l'attore quale? Lui, Hasselhoff o quello che faceva igghins? (non ho idea di come si scriva)


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Mi piaceva. A rivederlo oggi lo trovo insopportabile. E di supercar con Hasselhoff pischello, non vogliamo dire nulla?


cavoli se era giovane...non si può dire lo stesso n baywatch (telefilm fra i più orrendi!!) anche se non si è mantenuto male...solo un pò liftato


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mò và a cagher





angelodelmale ha detto:


> esagerata... Carla mica ha 90 anni


oh bucaiole!!
come osate contraddimi??
intendo che negli anni 80 sono..rinata

(sole te possino....c'ho 41 anni mica 80:blob


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> l'attore quale? Lui, Hasselhoff o quello che faceva igghins? (non ho idea di come si scriva)


Hasselhoff.
Igghins era il maggiordomo (in realtà falso maggiordomo) in Magnum PI e mi era simpaticissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Aldo Grasso ha scritto Buona maestra dove analizza le principali serie tv


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh bucaiole!!
> come osate contraddimi??
> intendo che negli anni 80 sono..rinata
> 
> (sole te possino....c'ho 41 anni mica 80:blob


buhaiola a chi? ti ho anche difesa, maledetta ingrata.


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Aldo Grasso ha scritto Buona maestra dove analizza le principali serie tv


Bello. Me lo comprerò di sicuro perchè sono una fan delle serie televisive.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello che è davvero cambiato è l'atteggiamente dei genitori che è stato un crescendo di falsa iperprotezione.
> Già l'iperprotezione "antica" che metteva una sciarpa in più era negativa, ma l'attuale è una iperdifesa del figlio che corrisponde a una totale deresponsabilizzazione sia del bambino sia della famiglia.
> 
> Esemplifico: vengono giustificati in forma scritta per non aver fatto i compiti ..ma non li hanno fatti perché i genitori non avevano voglia di sacrificare un minuto dei loro interessi per dare tempo e spazio al bambino per farli.
> ...


 
Quoto in pieno. Quando mia mamma tornava dal lavoro, cos' come tante altre, giocava con me e stava con me ogni minuto libero che aveva facendomi fare cose adatte alla mia età. Per cui ad es. al ristorante non mi lasciava correre tra i tavoli ma mi portava un album da colorare o un giochino da fare. In spiaggia rinunciava al lettino x fare le formine o scavare buche con me (idem mio papà, porelli). Avere un figlio secondo me non comporta solo i lati teneri e dolci ma anche i doveri di educazione connessi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Hasselhoff.
> Igghins era il maggiordomo (in realtà falso maggiordomo) in Magnum PI e mi era simpaticissimo


azzo è vero, ho fatto confusione


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> azzo è vero, ho fatto confusione








Anche in supercar in realtà c'era una specie di maggiordomo (mi sembra) ma non ricordo cosa facesse di preciso


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh bucaiole!!
> come osate contraddimi??
> intendo che negli anni 80 sono..rinata
> 
> (sole te possino....c'ho 41 anni mica 80:blob


 
Come la fai lunga, annetto + annetto meno ci ho quasi azzeccato


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Come la fai lunga, annetto + annetto meno ci ho quasi azzeccato


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno. Quando mia mamma tornava dal lavoro, cos' come tante altre, giocava con me e stava con me ogni minuto libero che aveva facendomi fare cose adatte alla mia età. Per cui ad es. al ristorante non mi lasciava correre tra i tavoli ma mi portava un album da colorare o un giochino da fare. In spiaggia rinunciava al lettino x fare le formine o scavare buche con me (idem mio papà, porelli). Avere un figlio secondo me non comporta solo i lati teneri e dolci ma anche i doveri di educazione connessi


Anche mia madre faceva così.
Però sinceramente non mi sembra proprio di vedere dei genitori pessimi nemmeno adesso.
Avrò degli amici particolari, sarò fortunata...ma tutti i nostri conoscenti dedicano tutto il loro tempo libero ai figli, sono affettuosi e presenti...io tutto sto menefreghismo proprio non lo vedo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche in supercar in realtà c'era una specie di maggiordomo (mi sembra) ma non ricordo cosa facesse di preciso



la figura del maggiordomo in supercar non la ricordo. avevo proprio in mente igghins e i suoi simpatici cagnetti


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Anche mia madre faceva così.
> Però sinceramente non mi sembra proprio di vedere dei genitori pessimi nemmeno adesso.
> Avrò degli amici particolari, sarò fortunata...ma tutti i nostri conoscenti dedicano tutto il loro tempo libero ai figli, sono affettuosi e presenti...io tutto sto menefreghismo proprio non lo vedo!


 
Non dico che tutti i genitori odierni siano così, però a me è capitato + volte di vedere in giro bambini "abbandonati" (parolone, lo so) mentre i genitori si facevano bellamente i cavoli loro. Uno l'ho anche curato come baby sitter.
Inoltre, come diceva P/R, ci sono molti casi di genitori che giustificano in maniera deleteria ogni caxxata che il figlio combina (testimonianze di maestre e professori alla mano). Quando io ero ragazzina mai mi sarebbe saltatato in testa di sfanculare un prof perchè sapevo che poi a casa sarebbero stati cavoli amari. Ora a sentire i prof e le maestre sembra che la scuola sia una specie di jungla. Poi non tutti sono così x fortuna.


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Io guardavo dancin days, agua viva, capitol, dallas, dinasty e arnold 

	
	
		
		
	


	













son sempre stata una pericolosa intellettuale..


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


 

*chi vuol esser lieto sia, del doman non v'è certezza...*


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io guardavo dancin days, agua viva, capitol, dallas, dinasty e arnold
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oltre Dallas, guardavo Ciranda de pedra e Marina


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oltre Dallas, guardavo Ciranda de pedra e Marina


 
Visto che si parla di tele novelas, vi ricordate quelle con Grecia Colmenares? La mia baby sitter (che allora si chiamava tata) ne andava matta


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io guardavo dancin days, agua viva, capitol, dallas, dinasty e arnold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le telenovelas non le guardavo...ma mi ero intrippatissima per una, si chiamava "Marilena" (storia di una liceale che si innamora del bel professorino)...mai vista?
Mi ricordo che la davano all'ora di cena e non ne perdevo una puntata. Però era fine anni ottanta


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Oltre Dallas, guardavo Ciranda de pedra e Marina


eri messa peggio di me...ah, guardavo anche rin tin tin


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eri messa peggio di me...ah, guardavo anche rin tin tin









 ma... Rin tin tin è del paleolitico!


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Visto che si parla di tele novelas, vi ricordate quelle con Grecia Colmenares? La mia baby sitter (che allora si chiamava tata) ne andava matta


A proposito di tate...loguardavate il telefilm "la Tata"?
Lei mi faceva morire dal ridere


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> ma... Rin tin tin è del paleolitico!


esagerata...guardavo le repliche. è ovvio..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io guardavo dancin days, agua viva, capitol, dallas, dinasty e arnold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dancing days era con Sonia Braga ...mi aveva catturata ...non sapevo ancora cosa fosse una telenovela.
La commentavo con la mamma di una mia alunna deliziosa ...che ora avrà 41 anni ...ehm ...una ricciolina arguta...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dancing days era con Sonia Braga ...mi aveva catturata ...non sapevo ancora cosa fosse una telenovela.
> La commentavo con la mamma di una mia alunna deliziosa ...che ora avrà 41 anni ...ehm ...una ricciolina arguta...


Era figlia unica.


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> A proposito di tate...loguardavate il telefilm "la Tata"?
> Lei mi faceva morire dal ridere


 
Certo!! Era la migliore!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dancing days era con Sonia Braga ...mi aveva catturata ...non sapevo ancora cosa fosse una telenovela.
> La commentavo con la mamma di una mia alunna deliziosa ...che ora avrà 41 anni ...ehm ...una ricciolina arguta...


era bellissima


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Certo!! Era la migliore!


faceva schifo...


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Ah, e siccome mia figlia guardava Kiss me Licia (quello con la D'avena), me lo sono visto tutto pure io!


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ah, e siccome mia figlia guardava Kiss me Licia (quello con la D'avena), me lo sono visto tutto pure io!


sai che quello che faceva mirko ha lavorato per anni per noi??
un napoletano simpaticissimo e molto carino


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ah, e siccome mia figlia guardava Kiss me Licia (quello con la D'avena), me lo sono visto tutto pure io!


 
Anch'io lo guardavo ma non mi piaceva molto, meglio il cartone animato


----------



## Old Holly (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che quello che faceva mirko ha lavorato per anni per noi??
> un napoletano simpaticissimo e molto carino



I Bee hive si sono riuniti e vanno in tourné, notiziona!


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> faceva schifo...


Mi faceva morire dal ridere perchè era burina da paura e zia Assunta poi? Troppo forti


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Mi faceva morire dal ridere perchè era burina da paura e zia Assunta poi? Troppo forti


Piaceva molto anche a me, la sua costante ricerca di un marito mi faceva ridere. Però l'ho rivisto non molto tempo fa e non mi ha fatto più l'effetto della prima volta...


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Piaceva molto anche a me, la sua costante ricerca di un marito mi faceva ridere. Però l'ho rivisto non molto tempo fa e non mi ha fatto più l'effetto della prima volta...


è successo anche a me con  candy candy...


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è successo anche a me con candy candy...


 
A me invece è capitato anche con l'incredibile Hulk.
Da piccola insieme a tre cuori in affitto era davvero il mio preferito.
Un annetto fa ho comprato la serie in dvd e per quanto fosse ancora bello non mi ha dato le emozioni che speravo...


----------



## brugola (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tre cuori in affitto lo davano (non so se ancora lo facciano) anche su reti mediaset, se non ricordo male. comunque ad orari improponibili, tipo alle 3 - 4 di notte


per me quel telefilm era  una cagata pazzesca


----------



## Old Asudem (2 Luglio 2008)

*già che siamo adrè*

e i pornazzi all'una di notte su telereporter non li guardava nessuno??


----------



## soleluna80 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e i pornazzi all'una di notte su telereporter non li guardava nessuno??


Io no. Però ho "scoperto" che all'estero la TV è molto + libera rispetto a quella italiana. Sia in Svizzera che in Francia trasmettono dei pornazzi...pure un po' schifosi


----------



## Grande82 (2 Luglio 2008)

ricordate FRIENDS?!?!?!? 
Comunque io mi rivedo in quasi tutto!
anche se una serie di cose non potevo vederle! Mia madre era persino più severa di persa!
forse drive in no, però, non lo ricordo. Ero troppo piccola. Le cose degli anni 90 invece sono quelle più impresse! 
Il topolino costava tremila lire e per comprarlo dovevo fare i sevizi a casa, d'estate, d'inverno invece bastava andassi bene a scuola.
E i pacchetti delle figurine? Di calcio e di tutti i film disney del momento! La Belal e la bestia o La sirenetta, ad esempio!!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> I Visitors lo guardavo mentre aspettavo il secondogenito... in effetti un po' strano lo è...


 
ricordo benissimo con ESATTEZZA la data di PRIMA messa in onda dei Visitors (avevo un filarino che non quaglio'!): era novembre 1984!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Luglio 2008)

avevo due anni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Nessuno si ricorda George e Mildred???



era fantastico! NON HO MAI RISO TANTO! (come con Billy il Bugiardo!)


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> bellissimo. amavo jack tripper. pace all'anima sua


 
occhio.

Di cuori in affitto c'erano due versioni, quella inglese (di cui George e Mildred era lo spinoff) e quella americana, con il compianto John Ritter


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Io guardavo dancin days, agua viva, capitol, dallas, dinasty e arnold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma scherzi?

Vuoi confrontare Dancing Days con i cesaroni?!

Oltretutto quelle serie brasiliane erano opera di Vinicio de Moraes, etc...!


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Le telenovelas non le guardavo...ma mi ero intrippatissima per una, si chiamava "Marilena" (storia di una liceale che si innamora del bel professorino)...mai vista?
> Mi ricordo che la davano all'ora di cena e non ne perdevo una puntata. Però era fine anni ottanta


 
si..

Qui con uno sforzo di memoria incredibile, rammento che lui era quell'attore uru /paraguayano (nome non me lo ricordo) che poi fece l'indio desnudo in "MILAGROS"!

A proposito...e vogliamo parlare di Eduardo PALOMO?! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














Cuore Selvaggio sarà sempre nel mio cuore


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> eri messa peggio di me...ah, guardavo anche rin tin tin


 
e LEONELA?

Ditemi che qualcuno era pazzo come me di LEONELA!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2008)

E' quasi impossibile che i nati negli anni '80 abbiano vissuto quelle cose... alcune le ricordo maluccio pure io 

	
	
		
		
	


	





I Visitor li ricordo ma ero piccola ed erano una cagata incredibile


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> era bellissima


 
era tutto stiloso da morire.

Le discoteche a Copacabana.

Sonia Braga super chic (la chica stava con Robert Redford, mica cotiche!)

e poi il diplomatico super intellettuale che passava notti intere con lei a parlare di Proust e Rimbaud....che uomo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














E cme dimenticare lo zio fane' che aveva messo su la scuola di galateo?!
Sull'altro lato dello spettro dello chic - trash, stava LUIS ANTONIO di "Anche i Ricchi Piangono".

Ma lì ti fermavi a guardare come davanti ad uno scontro ferroviario...


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si..
> 
> Qui con uno sforzo di memoria incredibile, rammento che lui era quell'attore uru /paraguayano (nome non me lo ricordo) che poi fece l'indio desnudo in "MILAGROS"!
> 
> ...


Mia mamma era una fan di Juan del Diablo... ma la prima versione, con lui bello mulattone


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2008)

Come si chiamava l'attrice di Anche i ricchi piangono?... divenne pure famosa... nonostante i capelli


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2008)

Veronica Castro


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mia mamma era una fan di Juan del Diablo... ma la prima versione, con lui bello mulattone


 
in verità era la seconda versione quella che ricordi tu, con Monica e Aimeé(nell'originale si chiamano così!).


Aveva una bellissima colonna sonora anche quella, ed era piu' aderente al libro  nella trama (io li ho in spagnolo, i racconti originali di Caridad Bravo Adams, sono tre). In quella versione Juan non sposa Monica/Beatrice, bensì la rapisce...e DOPO la sposa, ma prima la porta in giro per i Caraibi sulla sua nave.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






la prima versione era quella dove Juan del Diablo era quell'attore che nella versione con Eduardo Palomo faceva l'avvocato -padrino di Juan...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Veronica Castro


 
sua figlia nella novela era Edith Gonzales, la futura Beatrice di Cuore Selvaggio!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> in verità era la seconda versione quella che ricordi tu, con Monica e Aimeé(nell'originale si chiamano così!).
> 
> 
> Aveva una bellissima colonna sonora anche quella, ed era piu' aderente al libro  nella trama (io li ho in spagnolo, i racconti originali di Caridad Bravo Adams, sono tre). In quella versione Juan non sposa Monica/Beatrice, bensì la rapisce...e DOPO la sposa, ma prima la porta in giro per i Caraibi sulla sua nave....
> ...


La versione che dico e' quella precedente Eduardo Palomo nella parte di Juan... quella che dico con Juan mulatto non era neanche trasmessa su Rete4...


----------



## Verena67 (2 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La versione che dico e' quella precedente Eduardo Palomo nella parte di Juan... quella che dico con Juan mulatto non era neanche trasmessa su Rete4...


 
è così infatti, fu la versione antecedente, che ando' una decina di anni prima sulle reti private.

Ma PRIMA ANCORA ce ne fu una con Enrique Lizalde nella parte di Juan (era l'attore che faceva il padrino di Palomo, l'avvocato...)

Bacio!


----------



## Old Confù (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi sembra che ci sia qualche anacronismo (I nati negli anni '80 hanno visto I Visitors??? o Drive in????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono dell'81 a quando c'erano i Visitors e Drive-In avevo circa 9 anni


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Io sono dell'81 a quando c'erano i Visitors e Drive-In avevo circa 9 anni


Io non avrei fatto vedere nè uno nè l'altro a nove anni.
Mia figlia non ha nemmeno mai visto Non è la rai


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

*1980 anni terribili*

Nel frattempo gli anni 80 sono stati anche questi:

Umberto Eco pubblica _Il nome della Rosa_, romanzo storico che diverrà un best-seller mondiale ed il soggetto di un film con Sean Connery
1 gennaio - Con la riforma della Sanità viene istituito il Servizio Sanitario Nazionale; tutti gli Italiani debbono essere assistiti gratuitamente in caso di necessità, che abbiano o no un impiego
6 gennaio - Ucciso dalla mafia il Presidente democristiano della Regione Sicilia Piersanti Mattarella. Stava tentando di costituire una giunta con la partecipazione del PCI
20 gennaio - Washington: il presidente USA Jimmy Carter annuncia il boicottaggio alle Olimpiadi di Mosca
22 gennaio - Andrei Sacharov viene esiliato a Gorki
2 febbraio - Monza: Paolo Paoletti, dirigente dell'ICMESA, assassinato da terroristi di Prima Linea
8 febbraio - Roma: Francesco Gaetano Caltagirone, costruttore, al centro di uno scandalo di corruzione che costringerà il ministro Franco Evangelisti alle dimissioni
22 febbraio - Roma, Valerio Verbano, studente di 18 anni vicino agli ambienti dell'Autonomia Operaia, viene ucciso con un colpo alla nuca da tre neofascisti che lo attendono a casa sua, dopo esservisi introdotti e aver immobilizzato i genitori
9 febbraio - Sanremo: Alla 30° edizione del Festival, condotta da Roberto Benigni, vince Toto Cutugno con _Solo noi_
12 febbraio - Roma: Vittorio Bachelet, docente universitario, assassinato dalle Brigate Rosse
13 febbraio - Lake Placid (USA): si aprono i giochi della XIII Olimpiade Invernale
17 febbraio - Prima ascensione invernale dell'Everest di Leszek Cichy e Krysztof Wielicki
20 febbraio - Terremoto di magnitudine 4,4-4,6 in Calabria (provincia di Cosenza) nella notte tra il 20 e il 21 febbraio
3 marzo - Esplode lo scandalo delle scommesse nel mondo del calcio. Numerosi calciatori di serie A e B accusati di truffa per aver truccato le partite accettando denaro. Coinvolti dirigenti e giocatori di squadre tra cui Lazio, Milan, Napoli, Perugia, Genoa e Avellino
6 marzo - Marguerite Yourcenar diviene la prima donna ad essere ammessa all'Accademia di Francia nonostante il parere negativo dei tradizionalisti
28 marzo - Genova: nel corso di un blitz dei Carabinieri in un covo di terroristi, rimangono uccisi quattro componenti delle Brigate Rosse
6 aprile - Pasqua cattolica
18 Aprile - lo Zimbabwe, colonia britannica col nome di Rhodesia, diviene indipendente.
22 aprile - Francia: un incendio, di origine dolosa, appiccato ad una casa di riposo di Sant-Jean-de-Losne (Costa d'oro, Nord-est del paese) causa 32 morti
25 aprile - Iran: con un incidente aereo nel deserto di Tabas fallisce il blitz voluto da Jimmy Carter per liberare gli ostaggi americani a Teheran
28 aprile - Milano: l'ex brigatista Corrado Alunni e il criminale Renato Vallanzasca guidano altri 14 detenuti in un evasione dal carcere di San Vittore: armi in pugno, prendono in ostaggio un brigadiere e si fanno aprire le porte
4 maggio - Lubiana: muore il maresciallo Josip Broz Tito. La sua scomparsa segna l'inizio della disgregazione della Repubblica Federativa di Jugoslavia
10 maggio - inizia in Giappone la commercializzazione del fortunatissimo videogioco Pac-Man
14 maggio - il terrorista Marco Donat Cattin, colpito da mandato di cattura, riesce a riparare all'estero grazie a una fuga di notizie
18 maggio - Il Mount St. Helens, nello stato di Washington erutta uccidendo 57 persone e causando danni per 3 miliardi di dollari
28 maggio - Milano: un commando terroristico uccide il giornalista del Corriere della Sera Walter Tobagi. L'assassinio è rivendicato dalla Brigata 28 marzo fondata dal brigatista Marco Barbone
31 maggio - Italia: il vicesegretario DC Carlo Donat Cattin si dimette perché accusato dal pentito Roberto Sandalo di aver favorito la fuga di suo figlio all'estero
3 giugno - Una rapina di "autofinanziamento" di Prima Linea termina con la morte dell'appuntato Antonio Chionna
22 giugno - Venezia: si apre la riunione del G8
23 giugno - Roma: il magistrato Mario Amato viene assassinato da Luigi Ciavardini e Gilberto Cavallini, militanti del Nuclei Armati Rivoluzionari
27 giugno - Strage di Ustica: alle 20.45 scompare dai radar, 40 miglia nautiche a nord di Ustica, un DC9 della compagna Itavia che da Bologna doveva raggiungere Palermo. Nessun superstite tra i 4 membri dell'equipaggio e i 77 passeggeri
27 giugno - Bob Marley: concerto a Milano allo stadio di San Siro
19 luglio - Mosca: si aprono i giochi della XXII Olimpiade. 65 nazioni tra cui Stati Uniti, Cina, Giappone, Canada e Germania Ovest boicottano i Giochi in segno di protesta verso l'invasione sovietica dell'Afghanistan
24 luglio - Giorgio Tononi viene eletto sindaco di Trento per la seconda volta consecutiva
2 agosto - Alle 10.25 una bomba esplode nella sala d'attesa della stazione di Bologna causando 85 morti e 203 feriti. Quella che sarà ricordata come la strage di Bologna è riconducibile alla cosiddetta strategia della tensione
6 agosto - Gaetano Costa Procuratore Capo di Palermo all'inizio degli anni'80. Fu assassinato dalla mafia la mattina 6 agosto 1980 mentre sfogliava dei libri su una bancarella a due passi da casa sua, freddato da quattro colpi di pistola sparatigli da due killer. Causa di quella spietata esecuzione, il fatto che egli avesse firmato personalmente dei mandati di cattura nei confronti del boss Rosario Spatola ed alcuni dei suoi uomini che altri suoi colleghi si erano rifiutato di firmare.
14 agosto - Danzica: sciopero nei cantieri navali. Il KOR (comitato di autodifesa sociale) rivendica la libertà di stampa e altri diritti civili. Lech Walesa conduce le trattative con il governo polacco: nasce Solidarnosc
30 agosto - Pechino: l'assemblea del popolo decreta la fine dell'era maoista
2 settembre - Beirut, Libano: scompaiono i due giornalisti italiani Italo Toni e Graziella De Palo
5 settembre - Svizzera: viene aperta la galleria stradale del San Gottardo; è il più lungo traforo autostradale del mondo, con una lunghezza di 16,918 km, da Göschenen ad Airolo
12 settembre - Colpo di stato militare in Turchia ad opera del generale Kenan Evren
21 settembre - Aerei iraniani bombardano Bagdad: ha inizio della guerra tra Iran e Iraq, che durerà fino al 1988 causando un milione e mezzo di morti
30 settembre - Cinque tv private del nord Italia uniscono il segnale per dare vita alla nuova rete televisiva Canale 5, controllata dall'imprenditore Silvio Berlusconi
14 ottobre - Per le vie di Torino si compie la Marcia dei quarantamila. Si tratta di quadri, impiegati della Fiat, ma anche di operai e comuni cittadini che, inaspettatamente ed in contrapposizione ai sindacati, manifestano per il ritorno alla normalità della città, scossa dalle proteste per la messa in Cassa integrazione guadagni di ben 24.669 operai. Dal punto di vista sociale essa rappresenta l'emergere della cosiddetta Maggioranza silenziosa, piccolo borghesi affermatisi nella stagione del riflusso che saranno i nuovi protagonisti dell'Italia terziarizzata, a partire dagli anni ottanta
24 ottobre - Treviso: scoppia lo scandalo dei petroli con l'arresto dell'ex generale della Guardia di Finanza Raffaele Giudice
4 novembre - Il repubblicano Ronald Reagan è eletto nuovo presidente degli Stati Uniti d'America
23 novembre - Terremoto dell'Irpinia: alle 19.35 di una domenica sera una scossa del X° grado Mercalli provoca circa 3000 morti, 10 mila feriti e danni incalcolabili tra Campania e Basilicata. La ricostruzione, iniziata poco tempo dopo, non è mai terminata
4 dicembre - Si sciolgono i Led Zeppelin
15 dicembre - Nasce a Cusco Bertha Puma Olmedo - attrice
8 dicembre - New York: quattro colpi di revolver, sparati da uno squilibrato, uccidono l'ex-Beatle John Lennon
22 dicembre - Vengono emesse le condanne per i responsabili dello scandalo delle partite truccate. Milan e Lazio vengono retrocesse, altre pesantemente penalizzate e molti giocatori tra cui Paolo Rossi vengono squalificati o radiati
27 dicembre
Trani, scoppia una rivolta nel carcere di Trani: 19 agenti di custodia sono presi in ostaggio da un gruppo di 70 detenuti che chiedono la chiusura del carcere speciale dell'Asinara; tre giorni dopo la rivolta è sedata da un blitz dei NOCS e del GIS
Asinara, il carcere speciale dell'Asinara (SS) viene definitivamente chiuso e tutta l'isola sarà proclamata ufficialmente Parco naturale

Pero' gli anni 80 sono stati anche gli anni di Quelli della notte  

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quelli_della_notte

Chi si ricorda di questa fortunata trasmissione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Ero troppo impegnata a far addormentare mia figlia per poterla guardare


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non avrei fatto vedere nè uno nè l'altro a nove anni.
> Mia figlia non ha nemmeno mai visto Non è la rai


Beh, ma vuoi mettere i Visitors con Non è la rai?
Io avevo circa 10 anni quando vedevo i lucertoloni (insieme ai miei genitori)e non ne sono rimasta turbata per nulla, al massimo magiavano qualche topolino tutto intero...
In non è la rai c'erano ragazzine poco più che bambine che ballavano mezze nude...visitors lo potrei definire al massimo una cavolata che male che vada potrebbe fare venire un pò di strizza a un ragazzino...il programma di Boncompagni lo definirei quanto meno pericoloso...


----------



## Old Confù (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non avrei fatto vedere nè uno nè l'altro a nove anni.
> Mia figlia non ha nemmeno mai visto Non è la rai


ricordo che i Visitors, nn li guardavo perchè avevo paura, stessa cosa per Twin Peaks....

Drive-In invece era divertente...e poi capirai era anche il periodo di Colpo Grosso...a confronto Greggio, D'Angelo, Zuzzurro e Gaspare erano raffinati!!!


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si..
> 
> Qui con uno sforzo di memoria incredibile, rammento che lui era quell'attore uru /paraguayano (nome non me lo ricordo) che poi fece l'indio desnudo in "MILAGROS"!
> 
> ...


Che memoria!! Brava, è vero, avevo visto anche Milagros perchè c'era lui (anche se aveva una faccia troppo da stupido), ma la telenovelas non mi piaceva.


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> ricordo che i Visitors, nn li guardavo perchè avevo paura, stessa cosa per Twin Peaks....
> 
> Drive-In invece era divertente...e poi capirai era anche il periodo di Colpo Grosso...a confronto Greggio, D'Angelo, Zuzzurro e Gaspare erano raffinati!!!


Drive in lo guardavo anche io ed era veramente divertente...ricordo gaspare e zuzzurro con "ce l'ho qui la brioche!!" oppure il Tenerone e Has Fidanken...che bei tempi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io non avrei fatto vedere nè uno nè l'altro a nove anni.
> *Mia figlia non ha nemmeno mai visto Non è la rai
> 
> 
> ...



saggia decisione. Non è la rai secondo me segnò l'inizio del reale declino televisivo*, *specie considerando il target a cui era destinato. Drive in era sicuramente volgarotto ma non era infatti un programma per bambini. (io l'ho sempre guardato, comunque, e quando iniziarono a mandarlo in onda avevo 7 anni)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> occhio.
> 
> Di cuori in affitto c'erano due versioni, quella inglese (di cui George e Mildred era lo spinoff) e quella americana, con il compianto John Ritter


Di tre cuori in affitto conosco solo la versione con John Ritter.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Beh, ma vuoi mettere i Visitors con Non è la rai?
> Io avevo circa 10 anni quando vedevo i lucertoloni (insieme ai miei genitori)e non ne sono rimasta turbata per nulla, al massimo magiavano qualche topolino tutto intero...
> In non è la rai c'erano ragazzine poco più che bambine che ballavano mezze nude...visitors lo potrei definire al massimo una cavolata che male che vada potrebbe fare venire un pò di strizza a un ragazzino...il programma di Boncompagni lo definirei quanto meno pericoloso...


Non è la rai era tremendo, ma a nove anni i visitors avrebbero potuto far molta paura ...dipende dal bambino.
Drive in io l'ho sempre considerato "l'inizio della fine" ha riportato l'immagine della donna indietro di decenni....e non è stata più recuperata.


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non è la rai era tremendo, ma a nove anni i visitors avrebbero potuto far molta paura ...dipende dal bambino.


In effetti a mio figlio credo che non lo avrei fatto vedere...però è strano, mi ricordo che quasi tutti i miei amici lo guardavano e a scuola  (elementari) lo commentavamo e fra di noi riproducevamo gli episodi. Forse era talmente surreale come telefilm che anche un bambino di 10-11 anni era in grado di vederlo senza spaventarsi (se visto in compagnia dei genitori).
Non è la rai era un programma insidioso perchè se non ricordo male lo davano in un orario in cui i figli potevano essere a casa da soli e accendere la tv senza controllo


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> In effetti a mio figlio credo che non lo avrei fatto vedere...però è strano, mi ricordo che quasi tutti i miei amici lo guardavano e a scuola  (elementari) lo commentavamo e fra di noi riproducevamo gli episodi. Forse era talmente surreale come telefilm che anche un bambino di 10-11 anni era in grado di vederlo senza spaventarsi (se visto in compagnia dei genitori).
> * Non è la rai era un programma insidioso perchè se non ricordo male lo davano in un orario in cui i figli potevano essere a casa da soli e accendere la tv senza controllo*


Era un programma che andava in onda nelle prime ore del pomeriggio, praticamente quando i genitori erano ancora al lavoro


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Era un programma che andava in onda nelle prime ore del pomeriggio, praticamente quando i genitori erano ancora al lavoro


E' vero, ora ricordo.
Avevo già iniziato le superiori quando è iniziato e ne perlavano tutti...forse all'inizio non era proprio terrificante ma poi è andato sempre più peggiorando, mostrando una serie di lolite che non facevano altro che ballare e dire cose idiote.


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' vero, ora ricordo.
> Avevo già iniziato le superiori quando è iniziato e ne perlavano tutti...forse all'inizio non era proprio terrificante ma poi è andato sempre più peggiorando, mostrando una serie di lolite che non facevano altro che ballare e dire cose idiote.


... mentre Gianni Boncompagni se le spupazzava  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   con il consenso delle mammine


----------



## ranatan (2 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... mentre Gianni Boncompagni se le spupazzava
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Che schifo di uomo!! E' rivoltante...sembra laido e viscido...
Anche Claudia Gerini aveva avuto una storia con lui. L'ha detto in un'intervista, non era nemmeno maggiorenne...


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Che schifo di uomo!! E' rivoltante...sembra laido e viscido...
> Anche Claudia Gerini aveva avuto una storia con lui. L'ha detto in un'intervista, non era nemmeno maggiorenne...


A quei tempi chi voleva sfondare doveva passare per lui, e non solo ... oggi sono stati rimpiazzati da altra gente/personaggi  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  di grosso calibro politico e non  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   che mondo di merda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A quei tempi chi voleva sfondare doveva passare per lui, e non solo ... oggi sono stati rimpiazzati da altra gente/personaggi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il grave è quando deve subire molestie chi vuole lavorare non chi sceglie di entrare in un mondo la cui moralità e fatuità sono evidenti.


----------



## Mari' (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il grave è quando deve subire molestie chi vuole lavorare non chi sceglie di entrare in un mondo la cui moralità e fatuità sono evidenti.


La qualita' della nostra tibbu' e' sotto gli occhi di tutti, pubbica e privata ... i veri protagonisti, quelli validi, stanno fuori ... vedi Oliviero Bea, lo si chiama raramente ... l'ho visto dare la sua opinione in occasione degli europei di calcio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  questo mi fa andare in bestia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> La qualita' della nostra tibbu' e' sotto gli occhi di tutti, *pubbica* e privata ... i veri protagonisti, quelli validi, stanno fuori ... vedi Oliviero Bea, lo si chiama raramente ... l'ho visto dare la sua opinione in occasione degli europei di calcio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Errore di battitura/lapsus o ...manipolazione voluta della parola?

In ogni caso rende bene l'idea di una televisione sempre più pubica


----------



## Mari' (3 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Errore di battitura/lapsus o ...manipolazione voluta della parola?
> 
> In ogni caso rende bene l'idea di una televisione sempre più pubica


Te possino Persa  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   sbagliando ci ho azzeccato


----------



## Old Confù (3 Luglio 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Drive in lo guardavo anche io ed era veramente divertente...ricordo gaspare e zuzzurro con "ce l'ho qui la brioche!!" oppure il Tenerone e Has Fidanken...che bei tempi


e Vito Catozzo, e _"tranquilli, tranquilli...son sempre io  il Paninaro!!!"

_dai, era divertente, a vederlo ora sarebbe una stronzata...ma da piccolina mi faceva ridere e ce n'è voluto di tempo perchè arrivassero altri programmi comici....

(ora impazzisco per colorado caffè...)...

e sempre negli anni 80 chi se lo ricorda _"Ahi,ahi,ahi...se faccio un figlio ahi,ahi,ahi lo chiamo Emilio...sempre meglio di Basilio...se è una femmina nn so!!!"_

praticamente del programma nn ricordo nulla a parte Atina Cenci, Teo Teocoli, Gene Gnocchi e la Golia...

però andava in quel periodo....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> e Vito Catozzo, e _"tranquilli, tranquilli...son sempre io  il Paninaro!!!"
> 
> _dai, era divertente, a vederlo ora sarebbe una stronzata...ma da piccolina mi faceva ridere e ce n'è voluto di tempo perchè arrivassero altri programmi comici....
> 
> ...


 
Degli anni 80 ha fatto in tempo a vedere appena la chiusura, infatti iniziò nell'89 e andò avanti per un annetto circa. Per quando mi riguarda, la sigla era un tormentone: "un marocchino vestito a festa, zampettava per la foresta, con 3 hamburger nella tasca e i cavolini di bruxelles. quando vide una donna bianca tutta nuda fino all'anca si scaldava la poveretta con un elegante copperton. lui la volle possedere, ma lei era un carabiniere, travestito da brasiliana per arrotondare un po'. ahi ahi ahi se faccio un figlio ahi ahi ahi lo chiamo emilio, sempre meglio di basilio, se è una femmina non so!".


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Degli anni 80 ha fatto in tempo a vedere appena la chiusura, infatti iniziò nell'89 e andò avanti per un annetto circa. Per quando mi riguarda, la sigla era un tormentone: "un marocchino vestito a festa, zampettava per la foresta, con 3 hamburger nella tasca e i cavolini di bruxelles. quando vide una donna bianca tutta nuda fino all'anca si scaldava la poveretta con un elegante copperton. lui la volle possedere, ma lei era un carabiniere, travestito da brasiliana per arrotondare un po'. ahi ahi ahi se faccio un figlio ahi ahi ahi lo chiamo emilio, sempre meglio di basilio, se è una femmina non so!".


Ecco come finiva!!!!!Erano anni che ci pensavo ma tutti sapevano solo sino a "copperton"....Grazie!


----------

